# Grilled Deerburgers  (Indoor)



## Bearcarver (Feb 18, 2020)

*Grilled Deerburgers * (Indoor)


This will be my first Burgers made on my Smokeless Indoor Grill.
Well a Rib Steak came out Great, and some Kabobs were good, and a few other things, so let’s see how some Deerburgers make out.
In case anyone's interested, My Deerburgers are 50% Deer, 25% Beef (80-20), and 25% Pork (Butt).

So the first ones will be a set of 6 Burgers. I thawed it out & Mrs Bear made 6 nice burger patties (adding 3 TBS of Worcestershire).
Then I put some water in the bottom pan, and turned this Puppy on.
I put it on full blast, which was 450°, and it didn’t take it long to get there.
It blinks the lights around the dial until it reaches the set temp, and then the light just stays on at the set point.
I waited to turn the fan on until I just saw a slight wisp of smoke, then turning the fan on made it disappear in 2 seconds or less.
I flipped these burgers a couple times, until the inside was satisfactory to me.
Then I put a slice of cheese on one Burger, for me, and put the big cover over it to trap the heat & melt the cheese.

Meanwhile I prepped the Burger Roll with a good coating of "Kraft Sandwich Spread".
Then I cut my Burger in half & added some Bread & Butter Pickle Chips to my plate.

Then the next night I made a few changes. I made a pile of Onion Rings, and I used some of Jeff’s BBQ Sauce on my Cheese Deerburger, and a little puddle of it for Dipping my Onion Rings. It was mighty Tasty!!  Oh Yeah—More Pickle Chips bit the dust too!!

Then on the 3rd night, I put some cheese on the last of the 6 Deerburgers, and some more of Jeff’s Sauce.
And added some Regular Fries & some Sweet Tater Fries, with some of Jeff’s BBQ Sauce for Dipping the Fries.


That’s about it for this round of 6 Deerburgers.

Thanks for the Visit,

Bear

Preheating "Smokeless Grill" to 450°:







Six Nice Deerburgers getting started:






First Flip:






I put the lid on to help melt the Cheese on my first Burger:






Kraft Sandwich Spread on this one:






Bear's First Night's Supper:






Onion Rings ready to go in my AirFryer for Second Night's Supper:






Some of Jeff's BBQ Sauce on this one:






Bear's second Night's Supper. Jeff's BBQ Sauce for dipping my O-Rings---MMMMMMmmmmm.......






More of the same sauce on Third Night:






Bear's Third night's Supper, with Regular Fries & Sweet Tater Fries that were run through my Air Fryer:


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Feb 18, 2020)

Burgers are one of our favorites around here too John....

Nice job on changing it up every night!

LIKE!

John


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 18, 2020)

Looks good . Nice to have options . That spread is good stuff .


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 18, 2020)

Those deer burgers look great John! I could go for a couple. Looks like the grill did a pretty good job. Is it a PITA to clean?


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Feb 18, 2020)

Very nice!

And now that you can grill indoors, you don't need to worry about attracting those pesky deer when you grill those deer burgers.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 18, 2020)

Yea great burger sammies there. They wouldn't have lasted me 3 nights though.

Warren


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 18, 2020)

Looks real nice Bear! That indoor smokeless grill looks like a nice piece of kitchen equipment! 3 very nice meals you had there!


----------



## gary s (Feb 18, 2020)

Burgers Look Great, I haven't had Deer Burgers in forever

Nice

Gary


----------



## negolien (Feb 18, 2020)

I love that it has a cover.  My indoor grill didn't and quickly gathered dust. splatters were not compatible with the spouse.


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 18, 2020)

Nice piece of work Bear, the three meats in those burgers sounds real nice, Like. RAY


----------



## jaxgatorz (Feb 18, 2020)

Looks excellent Bear !!


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 18, 2020)

Bear, it just doesn't get any better than that my friend. Those are some gorgeous burgers and as always, the variety of things you do with one cook never ceases to amaze me.Big LIKE sir!!

Robert


----------



## R Blum (Feb 18, 2020)

I wanna move in with Bear. That guy knows how to eat.


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 18, 2020)

The burgers look like definite keepers.


----------



## xray (Feb 18, 2020)

Great looking deer burgers!!


----------



## tropics (Feb 18, 2020)

Nice job Brother I haven't had Venison in ages.
Richie


----------



## 73saint (Feb 18, 2020)

Mighty fine looking deer burgers, Bear!  Got me craving one (or three) now!


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 18, 2020)

great looking meals there bear, ya really got those grill marks down, I still got to try the sandwich spread though.


----------



## 73saint (Feb 18, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> great looking meals there bear, ya really got those grill marks down, I still got to try the sandwich spread though.


I thought the same thing, the sammy spread looks interesting.  Good, but interesting!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 18, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Burgers are one of our favorites around here too John....
> 
> Nice job on changing it up every night!
> 
> ...



Thank You John!!
Don't like getting bored.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




chopsaw said:


> Looks good . Nice to have options . That spread is good stuff .



Thank You Rich!!
Appreciate that.

Bear


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 18, 2020)

Some good looking burgers there Bear! The other post his week has about 3 pages of delcious looking burgers too. You all have me needing to make a burger LOL. Gotta use up some leftovers first though.


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 18, 2020)

Well 

 Bearcarver
  I finally got some! I'll be making some burgers in the near future and trying this out . also have some fish I may do soon. I know you said you use it as a tarter sauce so I'll give that a try as well.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 19, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Well
> 
> Bearcarver
> I finally got some! I'll be making some burgers in the near future and trying this out . also have some fish I may do soon. I know you said you use it as a tarter sauce so I'll give that a try as well.



Thank You Travis!!
Yup--I just started using it on Burgers, but I've used Sandwich Spread on Fried Fish for at least 50 years.---Fried Shrimp & scallops too. 
But Broiled, I just use melted butter.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear



SmokinVOLfan said:


> Those deer burgers look great John! I could go for a couple. Looks like the grill did a pretty good job. Is it a PITA to clean?



Thank You !!!
Mrs Bear says it still cleans up pretty easy. The Non-stick finish is holding up good.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 19, 2020)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Very nice!
> 
> And now that you can grill indoors, you don't need to worry about attracting those pesky deer when you grill those deer burgers.



Thank You Much!!
Haven't seen any Deer for 3 days!!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




HalfSmoked said:


> Yea great burger sammies there. They wouldn't have lasted me 3 nights though.
> 
> Warren



Thank You Warren!!
Still losing weight----Trying to break that "230" Wall !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 19, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Looks real nice Bear! That indoor smokeless grill looks like a nice piece of kitchen equipment! 3 very nice meals you had there!



Thank You Travis!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




gary s said:


> Burgers Look Great, I haven't had Deer Burgers in forever
> 
> Nice
> 
> Gary



Thank You Gary!!
And for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 19, 2020)

negolien said:


> I love that it has a cover.  My indoor grill didn't and quickly gathered dust. splatters were not compatible with the spouse.



Thank You Negolien!!
The cover is great---Rubber gasket even.

Bear




sawhorseray said:


> Nice piece of work Bear, the three meats in those burgers sounds real nice, Like. RAY



Thank You Ray!!
We tried all kinds of mixes, and about 5 or 6 years ago, we settled on this one & love it.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 20, 2020)

jaxgatorz said:


> Looks excellent Bear !!



Thank You Mike!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




tx smoker said:


> Bear, it just doesn't get any better than that my friend. Those are some gorgeous burgers and as always, the variety of things you do with one cook never ceases to amaze me.Big LIKE sir!!
> 
> Robert



Thank You Robert---That's very Kind of you!
That comes from being the sole leftovers eliminator of the family for more than 40 years.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 20, 2020)

R Blum said:


> I wanna move in with Bear. That guy knows how to eat.



Thank You Much, Blum!!

Bear




Winterrider said:


> The burgers look like definite keepers.



Thank You Rider!!
Appreciate that.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 20, 2020)

xray said:


> Great looking deer burgers!!




Thank You Sir!!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 20, 2020)

tropics said:


> Nice job Brother I haven't had Venison in ages.
> Richie




Thank You Brother Richie!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 20, 2020)

73saint said:


> Mighty fine looking deer burgers, Bear!  Got me craving one (or three) now!




Thank You Saint !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 21, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> great looking meals there bear, ya really got those grill marks down, I still got to try the sandwich spread though.




Thank You Jim!!
Oh Yeah---You gotta try that.
I buy it by the 6 pack!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## banderson7474 (Feb 21, 2020)

Hey Bear, I think it's important that you gave your ratio b/c initially when I read the title, I thought man those burgers are going to be a little tough.  (I personally think all deer burger is)

Anyway, I was curious on your smokless grill.  I read the reviews and it looks like many had problems with the fan and how bad is the clean up?  Looks like a lot of parts to it.  Just wondering.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 21, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Some good looking burgers there Bear! The other post his week has about 3 pages of delcious looking burgers too. You all have me needing to make a burger LOL. Gotta use up some leftovers first though.




Thank You!!
Oh yeah---Gotta get rid of the leftovers first!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 21, 2020)

banderson7474 said:


> Hey Bear, I think it's important that you gave your ratio b/c initially when I read the title, I thought man those burgers are going to be a little tough.  (I personally think all deer burger is)
> 
> Anyway, I was curious on your smokless grill.  I read the reviews and it looks like many had problems with the fan and how bad is the clean up?  Looks like a lot of parts to it.  Just wondering.




Thank You Banderson!!
I agree---IMHO Just plain Deer Burgers are terrible!!
We've tried all kinds of ratios of Venison, Pork, and Beef, for many years.
We stopped experimenting when we came up with the one in this Thread. We Love It !!

Also, We never had any trouble with the fan, or anything else, and Mrs Bear tells me it's all very easy to clean.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 21, 2020)

73saint said:


> I thought the same thing, the sammy spread looks interesting.  Good, but interesting!




I might have told this story before, but here it is:
When I was just a Cub, I carried my lunch to school in a Hop-along Cassidy Lunchbox. It had a piece of fruit, and one of the following 3 Sammies;  PB & J, Lebanon Bologna (1 slice), or Kraft Sandwich Spread. None of these were very filling, which is probably why I was such a Skinny little Cub.
Then once I got to about 5th grade, it changed to a Brown Paper Bag, with either Sandwich Spread or Dried Beef & Cheese Sammy (depending on the season).
Then right up through High School, it was Dried Beef & Cheese or Ham & Cheese, at least 2 per day in a Brown Paper Bag.
As for the Kraft Sandwich Spread, since High School, I have always used it as a Tartar sauce with Fried Shrimp, Scallops, all kinds of Fried Fish, and I still have an occasional sandwich, with just Sandwich Spread on White Bread.
However I just started using Kraft Sandwich Spread on Burgers, & I Love it !!!

So give it a try---I'm betting you'll love it.

Bear


----------



## 73saint (Feb 23, 2020)

Hey 

 Bearcarver
 ...I bought this yesterday just because of you!   Heck I don’t even have any bread in the house.  Lol. But I am planning on frying a bunch of shrimp once they finally thaw out.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 23, 2020)

73saint said:


> View attachment 433404
> 
> Hey
> 
> ...




Yup---You'll love it on Breaded Shrimp or anything else that's Deep Fried or Air Fried.
I like only Melted Butter on Broiled stuff or pan Fried Naked.
Let me know what you think.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 23, 2020)

I can remember as kids we eat just sandwich spread sandwich's. Also applesauce sandwich's. We eat what we had not a wealthy family.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 23, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> I can remember as kids we eat just sandwich spread sandwich's. Also applesauce sandwich's. We eat what we had not a wealthy family.
> 
> Warren




Yup---I never had an Applesauce Sammy, but I had a lot of Sandwich Spread Sammies, in fact this Thread caused me to have one yesterday for lunch & one today too. They're so quick to slap together. just drop about a TBS in the middle & spread it around---Done!!
Dad was a Self-employed Carpenter, and Mom made Baseballs for a living.

Bear


----------

